
Hong Kong protesters assaulted and set man on fire - bgee
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-crime/article/3037243/hong-kong-father-two-burned-alive-after-chasing
======
ksaj
Unless they catch the perpetrators, we'll probably never know what the MO was.
They don't get into how they identified these people as Hong Kong protesters,
since they can just as easily have been fanning the flames in classic black
bloc operations style to make the protesters look worse in the media and
general public, or to pre-justify an upcoming use of force.

